# Dunleavy's Interview on ESPN 710 (Candid Info)



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

This is the link to the interview that Dunleavy gave to ESPN radio today. In it he talks about the whole Brand situation and basically calls out both Brand and his agent, David Falk. He talks about the text message exchanges between him and Brand and how Brand said if the Clippers gave him 75 million and BD, he was staying, which Dunleavy got done for him the next day.

PS: Mike's PISSED

http://query-origin.andohs.net/8000...gin/mp3/stations/989/mason/mason080710hr2.mp3


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

I hope Brand and Falk both choke and die!!


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Wow. To read these words from Dunleavy is one thing, but to hear the anger and frustration in his voice was great! I love how he said straight out that Falk and Brand blatantly lied and his statement about how "this is the Baron Davis era now!" - what an awesome freaking slam. He's obviously as pissed as all of us and it's nice to hear it. Most coaches would just say, well, that's how things work in the NBA, it's a business, blah, blah, blah. Instead he called them on their b*lls*it and I love it.


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

Hell Yeah. as much as dunleavy frustrates me, I would want him to be our GM


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

Showtime87 said:


> Wow. To read these words from Dunleavy is one thing, but to hear the anger and frustration in his voice was great! I love how he said straight out that Falk and Brand blatantly lied and his statement about how "this is the Baron Davis era now!" was an awesome slam. He's obviously as pissed as all of us and it's nice to hear it. Most coaches would just say, well, that's how things work in the NBA, it's a business, blah, blah, blah. Instead he called them on their b*lls*it and I love it.


Baron Davis ERA!!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

It means Dunleavy actually cares about the Clippers.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

I think he does, he would be a good replacement for Baylor. I just dont like his coaching style.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

I love him as a GM(Except for the Korleav thing) because he won't be b*lls*ited without standing up for himself or the organization and is well respected around the league but I don't care much for him as a coach.

But I'm proud as a Clipper fan that he came on radio and just said what happened and you can tell by his voice and what he was saying that he was telling the truth. And I loved how he sounded like a regular guy that's pissed off guy instead of being a publicly incorrect NBA coach. At least we know he cares.


----------



## nauticazn25 (Aug 27, 2006)

i am completely am convinced that elton brand and david falk has lied about the situation...i guess it doesnt matter anymore regarding where the clippers are with their roster, but i have lost all respect for elton brand


----------



## joe shmoe (Dec 16, 2005)

nauticazn25 said:


> i am completely am convinced that elton brand and david falk has lied about the situation...i guess it doesnt matter anymore regarding where the clippers are with their roster, but i have lost all respect for elton brand


It's a fact they lied. All he had to do was say "It's been fun LA but I'm movin' on" instead of all this bullsh*t cover ups and lies.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Free Arsenal said:


> It means Dunleavy actually cares about the Clippers.


I think the majority of us owe a huge apology to Dunleavy for constantly calling him "Dumbleavy" and blaming him for the team not making the playoffs two years ago. Honestly, I think Dunleavy cares about this franchise more then most coaches care about the franchise they are on. He WANTS to be here, he WANTS to change this franchise around. Be it so he can get personal gain for doing a good job, or not, I don't care, the dude CARES.

So as a member of Clipper Nation, I say "Thank You Mike".


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I wish Brand would just come out and say he didn't want to stay instead of hiding behind all those dumb stories.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

this makes me sick to my stomach


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

i havent heard this interview, but is this the same one they aired excerpts from on ESPN just now ? ?
because if it was, damn he sounded ANGRY and he said that his agent wanted 120 million or something ?
but woah he was maaaad it was crazy and he aid "this is the baron davis era now....."


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Euck Flton!


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Well im not so much in elton's corner anymore. Of course this isnt a boozer like thing, but brand has lost a lot of points in my book now that the truth is coming out.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

> "It didn't really matter, once I made my mind up. *I'm a man of my word*," Davis said. "I committed to the Clippers and they committed to me."


have a feeling that was directed to El Ton. :lol:


----------

